# Shrimp safe micro fish



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

Wait, what? I was recommended CPDs as a shrimp safe fish. O_O Oh no.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i would do cherrys since they breed easy and are closer to fish water parameters. endlers are good fish to keep with them cause they stay small and are colorfull. keep in mind that no matter what some of the baby shrimp will become food. and you can get just male endlers so you dont have to worry about all the baby fish of having a pair


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

I was looking into getting Scarlet badis but read they are little hunters so I am
Sure they will hunt out baby shrimp. I have galaxy danios and they are ok not aggressive hunters. They never bother adults. 

Pygmy Cory cats would be safe but might eat a
Slow baby.


----------



## jsuereth (Dec 21, 2010)

How big is the tank? If you provide lots of plants or other hiding spots, and some time (3-6 months) to build up their population, you can have some Dario Dario in there. Just don't put in more than the shrimp population can support.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I have 30 CPDs in my shrimp tank and they dont bother the adults. I would have to question how often they were being fed by your source informant. Seriously. They dont even look at them when they are fed once a day or even every couple days.


----------



## variable (Jan 11, 2012)

I have a 6.5 gallon with chili rasboras (Boraras brigittae) and cherries. The fish are about as big as the male shrimp and don't even look at the adult shrimp, though I expect to lose some babies. The shrimp are out all the time, and will eat with the fish.

I have a D. dario in my 5.5 gal with 3 adult cherries, 1 berried. The shrimp hide most of the time, though I don't see the badis harassing them. The tank is lightly planted, though, and 3 is not a lot of shrimp. So if you planted heavily and had an established colony, I bet you could have a scarlet badis or two in with them. They are beautiful fish and fun to watch.

I probably wouldn't put the D. dario in with expensive shrimp, but I'd risk the B. brigittae.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Boraras brigittae will definitely hunt and chow down on shrimplets. 

You won't lose tons of them but you'll lose them.


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

It all comes down to how much plant cover you have, all fish besides maybe Otos will eat shrimp babies.

I have 12 CPDs, 14 ember tetras, 2 dwarf pencilfish, 5 cardinal tetras, 10 dwarf cories in my 18 gallon tank, and my cherry population continues to grow.

It probably isn't growing as fast as without shrimp in it, but I just want enough cherries in the tank to eat algae and to view. 

My tank is heavily planted, so small shrimps have plenty of places to hide, I have seen my fish eat newborn shrimp though, just once.

Otherwise, as long as there is 50+ cherries in the tank, and I can spot them anytime for viewing, I am happy.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

I have about 150 boraras briggittae, pair of red stiphodons, 6 celebese halfbeaks and I sit in front of my tank and watch them all day. This is in a 30g long with CRS and RCS

Most of them actually feed side by side when I put shrimp food/wafers in the tank and for the most part all ignore each other.


----------



## depech (Dec 6, 2011)

wow! 150? I would love to see a picture of your tank.


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

My cpd's ignore even my very small shrimp, I do feed daphnia 3 times a day but still...
Most people say they don't bother adults.
Anything will eat a baby shrimp if it finds it - with 15 CPD in my 20 gallon the shrimp are definitely surviving.. Thriving even.


----------



## CmdrBond (Jun 3, 2011)

Cheers guys. 

It's a 6 gal Fluval Edge, so my stocking is limited (I would like Corys, either pymaeus hasbrosus or hastatus, but have read they need to surface occaisonally for air - so not best suited for this tank).

I really want the _D. dario_, but due to the tank size I will be limited to either 1 male or 1 male and maybe 1-3 females (if I can find them). Hopefully these would not decimate the shrimp population, but I am happy for them to eat shrimp fry as they are notoriously difficult to feed (especially if wild caught).

It is going to be planted - but minimally due to the size and access - currently looking at 

_Lilaeopsis brasiliensis_/Brazillian Micro Sword or _Microsorum pteropus var. Narrow_/Narrow Leaf Java Fern

_Anubia barteri var. nana_/Dwarf Anubias or _Anubia barteri var. nana "Petite"_/Petite Anubias, possible both

Some form of moss - possibly Java - and some moss balls.

Other fish I am considering are _Otocinclus_, _Hara jerdoni_ and possibly Heterandria formosa (but they are not the most colourful schooler) The Hara are tiny, but are carnivorous so may also go for shrimp fry, but a full grown RCS is almost as big as they are I believe.

RE: CPD's and Shrimpicide - you could be right about the lack of food, I don't know the full details - and have not been able to re-find the forum post where I read it. But I KNOW I did read it somewhere.


----------



## ShadowBeast (Jul 27, 2011)

depech said:


> wow! 150? I would love to see a picture of your tank.


 So would I:icon_bigg


As for the topic Otocinclus and pygmy cories are the safest with shrimp, any other small fish would depend on the fish's personality and how much you keep them fed.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

I've kept and bred CPDs with CRS awhile back and didn't notice much predation but the tank was heavily planted.


----------



## ElBoltonero (Jan 18, 2012)

I have zebra otos, male Endlers (the females are much larger) and dwarf hovering zebra loaches in a shrimp tank and I see little babies out and about all the time.

Ironically enough I'm most worried about the zebra otos just because they're so big.


----------



## ShadowBeast (Jul 27, 2011)

ElBoltonero said:


> I have zebra otos, male Endlers (the females are much larger) and dwarf hovering zebra loaches in a shrimp tank and I see little babies out and about all the time.
> 
> Ironically enough I'm most worried about the zebra otos just because they're so big.


 I think otos are strictly vegetarian.


----------



## ElBoltonero (Jan 18, 2012)

Not zebra otos - http://www.seriouslyfish.com/profile.php?genus=Otocinclus&species=cocama&id=1065


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

vid of my boraras, tank is a mess but towards the end they school really nice


http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v629/eklikewhoa/?action=view&current=VID_20120130_193425.mp4


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

ElBoltonero said:


> I have zebra otos, male Endlers (the females are much larger) and dwarf hovering zebra loaches in a shrimp tank and I see little babies out and about all the time.
> 
> Ironically enough I'm most worried about the zebra otos just because they're so big.


I've been wondering this cause I want to get some myself! 

THANKS


----------



## ElBoltonero (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh you'll love the DHZ loaches. Always swimming and playing around together. Never bother anyone else, apart from swimming around with them occasionally.


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

chiefroastbeef said:


> It all comes down to how much plant cover you have, all fish besides maybe Otos will eat shrimp babies.
> 
> I have 12 CPDs, 14 ember tetras, 2 dwarf pencilfish, 5 cardinal tetras, 10 dwarf cories in my 18 gallon tank, and my cherry population continues to grow.


Don't the corys eat the babies? Interesting. I was thinking of some White Cloud Minnows for my new shrimpratorium. What do you guys think?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

I've had white clouds before and they go after shrimplets


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

m00se said:


> Don't the corys eat the babies? Interesting. I was thinking of some White Cloud Minnows for my new shrimpratorium. What do you guys think?


They probably do, but I am just saying, as long as the tank is densely planted, you can have both nanofish and a sustainable/growing shrimp population.


----------



## jayviado12 (Nov 23, 2011)

maybe endlers but they are jumpers


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

jayviado12 said:


> maybe endlers but they are jumpers


I would only begin to trust males only.


----------



## Beer (Feb 1, 2012)

jayviado12 said:


> maybe endlers but they are jumpers


Well this does not make me happy.
I am setting up a Mr. Aqua 12 gallon long. It's rimless, so no top. I was planning on shrimp, Endlers, and still debating between a couple other small schooling fish.
if Endlers are known for jumping, having this tank at the head of my bed might not be a good idea.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

I haven't had any endlers jump, most fish that are not known jumpers only do so when water params are bad or when startled.


----------



## CmdrBond (Jun 3, 2011)

CmdrBond said:


> I am looking at getting some crystal or cherry shrimp, and some fish in the same tank.
> 
> Now I would like some _Dario dario_/Scarlet badis - and I know they will keep the shrimp fry under control, but are they safe around adult shrimp?
> 
> ...





chad320 said:


> I have 30 CPDs in my shrimp tank and they dont bother the adults. I would have to question how often they were being fed by your source informant. Seriously. They dont even look at them when they are fed once a day or even every couple days.





CmdrBond said:


> Cheers guys.
> 
> It's a 6 gal Fluval Edge, so my stocking is limited (I would like Corys, either pymaeus hasbrosus or hastatus, but have read they need to surface occaisonally for air - so not best suited for this tank).
> 
> ...


I had to resurrect this thread as I stumbled across my informant.

Make of this what you will...

http://www.myfishtank.net/forum/fre...edge-need-cycling-stocking-suggestions-3.html



OrangeCones said:


> From experience, I wouldn't put the Celestial Pearl Danio in with shrimp, no matter the size.





bassbonediva said:


> Curious...why not? The CPDs will eat the shrimp...or the other way around?





OrangeCones said:


> I have one tank that is permantly split (5 gallon and 10 gallon sides, wall of glass siliconed in place), and with shrimp in the 5gallon side, and the CPDs on the 10 gallon side, they pace back and forth and rush the glass, trying to get them. Had to move the shrimp to another tank and put a blackworm culture in the 5gallon side. They still try to eat the worms, but the worms can't 'see' them so are not stressed out.
> 
> A 'pack' (my hubby's term) of 6 of them have killed shrimp over 4" long overnight. They harrass the shrimp non-stop and flip them over and start munching on legs. Not a pretty site!
> 
> Now the Chili rasbora are fine with shrimp, have not seen them messing with shrimplets either.





bassbonediva said:


> Wow! Never would have thought the little CPDs would do that! However, they are danios, after all, so I guess random mass shrimp-icide is not beyond them.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Would these rules apply for Amano shrimp as well?


----------



## austin.b (Feb 9, 2012)

What about boraras micros instead of Chili's?


----------



## VivaDaWolf (Feb 5, 2012)

I have never seen a fish harass an amano... they are just really big.

Ive got dwarf rasbora and Ive not observed them harass neos/neo babies...they dont seem too keen on picking stuff/scavenging for scraps on the bottom either


----------



## JoeD323 (Sep 27, 2011)

I keep shrimp colonies with Sundadanio axelrodi, Corydoras pygmaeus, Otocinclus, cardinal tetras, ember tetras, Boraras, flame tetras and even emperor tetras and I can tell you that if you are taking proper care of these species as far as feeding them enough, your shrimp population will grow even with these fish in the aquarium.

Joe


----------



## CmdrBond (Jun 3, 2011)

I don't doubt that at all. i just stumbled across my original info, so thought I would share it.

As alluded to earlier, I would guess that the feeding regimen wasn't up to scratch.


----------

